# Timberland for Good Service



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

OK, so while we were 500 miles away in Scotland, our gas regulator packed up. I spoke to Lee at Timberland at 5.00pm on the Tuesday, he phoned at 8.30am next day to confirm the regulator model, by Friday morning, the regulator was in place and we had gas once more. We were impressed with such fine service and said so in another thread.

Lots of folk on this website complain that members only post about dealers if there is bad news. I am now making the effort to praise good news.

A week later, the boiler packed up!! We were still way up in Scotland. But we had both oil-filled and fan heaters available to make use of the mains-hook-up to which we had access. Water had to be boiled in a kettle, just like proper camping!! :roll: :lol: 

Lee at Timberland contacted Truma. It was decreed that the boiler PCB was at fault. Lee offered to send one for me to fit but I asked for it to be left until we were home.

So, on Monday 23 March, Our Coral was at Timberland to have 4 jobs done... replace a faulty rope light in a locker, replace a double-glazed window unit which had marks inside the unit, :? , correct a non-functioning reversing sensor and sort the failed boiler.

I popped in late on Wednesday (25th) and met Lee. The sensor was a loose wire, the light had had been replaced, the window had been swapped and THE NEW BOILER WOULD BE DELIVERED BY TRUMA AND FITTED IN THE MORNING. 8O I was shocked to hear that. 

At 1.00pm on Thursday, Lee phoned to say all the work had been completed and Our Coral was ready for collection.

Because of the positive efforts of Lee at Timberland, AuntieSandra and I were able to enjoy the Newark Show before moving on to Mablethorpe last Monday. So it's a big WELL DONE TO TIMBERLAND!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's nice to hear that SOME outfits know what customer service means.

Glad you're all sorted out, happy camping.

It could do with moving to the correct forum though.

Kev.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Kev. Which forum... yes, I was torn between Tech/Mech, Companies, blah... It was late and just one of those jobs I needed to get done! :roll: :wink: 

Maybe the Mods could move it to somewhere?

Cheers!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Unclenorm
I am on a site in Spain and a lady here has an Adria van from Timberland and she has not said a good word about them.

The van is full of faults and they do not want to know.

Parts where missing and the cruise control she had payed for was not fitted then she had to take it to garage to have it fitted and would not compensate her for desiel and a meal as it took all day.

Your water heater problem sounds like the fault she has it goes off and nothing will work until you remove the 12 fuse and let it reset then it works ok until you change a setting on the controls.

Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Inkey/Andy! I trust you're well?

What are you doing way down in Spain when you could be back here in the UK enjoying the refreshing rain, rain, rain... :roll: 

Reference Timberland MHs... I can only speak from personal experience. So far, all the jobs that have needed doing have been done, normally through Timberland. Any issues have been nothing to do with Adria. I am well-happy with the build quality of Our Coral. It's the old story of the add-ons from Thetford, Truma, Dometic... But I'm learning to sort things myself... No, I shouldn't need to but I'm not going down THAT street. It's been far too busy in recent weeks, you know what I mean 'Arry?

THE BOILER... It lost all power in France; I removed, checked and refitted the fuse. All was well! So what exactly had I done?

Then... at the Global; exactly the same! :evil: Whilst the fuse was out, I carefully nipped up the clip at each end of the holder. Easy to overdo it! Since then, no problems. 

Back to T'land... we chose them because they are very local to us. Just as well really. I've been enough times to get to know some of the faces and the owner. He knows what he wants from his workers but can't always find the right caliber of staff. As far as I'm concerned, if there's a problem with a MH, the answer should be YES, we can sort it out. Not this argy-bargy which leads to a bad reputation. 

There you go, Andy. I'm going to find some fish n chips. You stay well and Happy Yuletide.  :wink:


----------

